# Maus bleibt bei schneller Bewegung stehen!?



## Ador (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Jetzt habe ich mir extra eine neue Maus (Razor Viper 1000DPI) gekauft und habe immernoch das selbe Problem. Wenn ich die Maus ganz schnell Bewege, also zum Beispiel aus reflex, dann bleibt sie einfach kommplett stehen. Ich Bewege die Maus sehr schnell von links nach rechts und ab einer bestimmten geschw. bleibt sie stehen. 
Kann das am Treiber liegen? weil es passiert sowohl mit meiner alten, wie auch mit der neuen und beiden Treibern. 
Ich kann mit nicht vorstellen, dass die Übertragunsrate zu langsam ist.
Ich habe sie an usb angeschloßen (ps2 hab ich auch schon probiert)

Gruß
Ad0r


----------



## hpvw (11. Juni 2005)

Ich kenne dasselbe Phänemon nur von optischen Mäusen auf einer sehr gleichmäßigen, ggf. sogar leicht spiegelnden/glänzenden, Oberfläche.
Abhilfe schafft dann ein Mauspad oder auch ein Blatt Papier, was man auf den Schreibtisch klebt (natürlich nicht das Hochglanz Photopapier).

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Ador (12. Juni 2005)

Also ich benutze ein spezielles Mauspad, dass ist nicht besonders glatt und auch nicht spiegelnd. 
Ich kann mir das auch nicht richtig erklären...


----------



## Alex Duschek (15. Juni 2005)

Kann es sein,dass einfach der Bildschirm zu langsam ist, um die schnelle Bewegung darzustellen?
Könnte vllt bei alten TFT's durchaus möglich sein,wobei ich es selber nicht so recht glaube


----------



## Tobias K. (15. Juni 2005)

moin


Das selbe tritt bei mir und meiner optischen Maus auch auf.
Da ist die Maushardware wohl nciht schnell genug das zu berechnen. Bei der Geschwindigkeit bei der das "Problem" bei mir Auftritt, wäre die Maus aber eh nciht mehr vernümpftig steuerbar.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Ador (15. Juni 2005)

Also nein ich habe kein TFT Bildschirm.
Das mit der Hardware kann natürlich sein. Allerdings stört es mich sehr, denn es tritt bei sehr schnellen Reaktionen auf. Und die Reaktion is ja keine "kontrollierte" Bewegung.

Gruß
Ad0r


----------

